# Help!! Stay with Nutro or change to Diamond???



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

So we have been feeding Nutro food for about a year now. Thinking of switching to Diamond brand food. Do you think they are equal? Diamond I can get at the feed store and it is A LOT cheaper. But I don't want to switch to a worse food. I know there are probably better choices out there then either of these but these are my choices. Thanks


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Here are some websites to help you research foods and make informed decisions. 

DogAware.com: Diet & Health Info for Man's Best Friend

The Dog Food Project - How does your Dog Food Brand compare?

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble

Pet Food information, manufacturers, products, ingredients, cat, dog, pet food.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't know if this will help or not,,but I was "told" that the new I think it's called 4 Health, at tractor supply, is put out by diamond but is comparable to nutro..

I looked at it, can't recall ingredients, but it was not expensive..

I am feeding the girlz, Diamond L & R, and they both do really well on it..


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I don't know if this will help or not,,but I was "told" that the new I think it's called 4 Health, at tractor supply, is put out by diamond but is comparable to nutro..
> 
> I looked at it, can't recall ingredients, but it was not expensive..
> 
> I am feeding the girlz, Diamond L & R, and they both do really well on it..


Thats what I wanted to change to the Lamb and Rice. Nellie has EPI so I thought that would be a better choice. I will check out the 4 health also. Thanks much.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have my male aussie on Taste of the wild, also a diamond product,,salmon based, and also get it at tractor supply,,he has fungus type allergies


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

I feed a mix of Diamond naturals lamb and rice and Diamond naturals Extreme Athlete and my dogs do fantastic on it. Nice coat, very shiney, minimal shedding, firm poop...I am happy with it.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

we was thinking about mixing another food into the dogs blue buffalo, just to make it go longer...i wander about mixing the diamond in with it?


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

Make sure it is the Diamond *Naturals *not the regular Diamond, it has wheat and corn. The Naturals formula does not. Also the Kirkland Chicken Rice adult food at Costco is just like the Diamond Naturals Chicken/Rice. Kirkland is less money than Diamond by maybe $7 a 40# bag.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo is on the Diamond L & R as well. He is doing really well on it. Hec, I had such a hard time getting him to eat, I was considering horse feed as the next option. But he seems to really like the Diamond L&R. I do add in some canned food just to add a bit of moisture. I think that's more for my benefit then his.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you all!! I did end up going with the Diamond Lamb & Rice naturals. We will see how this works out. Not worried about Ace (he will eat anything) but Nellie is a picky butt.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I was wondering how your dogs are doing on the Diamond. I jus bought a bag of Chicken and Rice today. I can't wait to see how much better they do on it.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

ChristenHolden said:


> I was wondering how your dogs are doing on the Diamond. I jus bought a bag of Chicken and Rice today. I can't wait to see how much better they do on it.


they are okay. Nellie did get sick yesterday so were watching her a little closer to see if it's the food change or just the hot weather. Yesterday it
was 90 degrees here so I think she may have drank too much water too fast. But my male loves it.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Just wanted to throw in my 2 cents that Heidi didn't do well at all on Nutro Lamb and Rice. She had constant soft poops on other brands but the Nutro brand seemed to really disagree with her. We tried many brands and then finally tried Nature's Logic Lamb and that is the only thing that has worked for her so far. It's not easy to find and it is pretty expensive though.

But the money we're saving by not having to pay vet bills for impacted/infected anal glands (which I really think was the result of the constant soft poops) has probably saved us money in the long run!


----------

